# Nice new website



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

I just came across this today and thought I'd share it. The website is called "Women and Cruising" and is hosted by 3 women sailors: Kathy Parsons, Pam Wall and Gwen Hamlin. I found lots of great resources and good information on the site too.

Here's the link

Robyn


----------



## alwheeler98 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Adax (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks. Useful site -a great find !


----------



## Derbygal (May 12, 2010)

As I've spent the last 2 hours on this site & have bookmarked it since I'm planning an eventual galley refit...THANKS! Awesome site!


----------



## bloodhunter (May 5, 2009)

Very good site. We have just started re-designing our galley and it couldn't be more timely.
BTWlove your boat's name


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

It's a very useful site full of great information.


----------



## Oh2Sail (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting that. Sharlene


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pinga (Oct 10, 2007)

*woman-owned sailboat blog....*

I decided to start writing my experiences as a woman sailboat-owner, getting started slowly. I need encouragement to start tellin' it like it is. I'm just warming up. Mostly, because it is winter, I'm on to many winter projects and maintenance projects. I learned and acquired my boat only years ago, after retirement. It is a tough way to go! See *sailpinga.wordpress.com *
PS I started the blog on the day I saw web video titled _bikini contest at NY boat show_ and realized it was a 2010 event!
If you are a woman in Bellingham, WA area, see the "woman's workshop" link on *boatingisfun.org* too.
Hope these are fun resources for you. Thanks...


----------



## Dulcitea (Jan 15, 2010)

I've bookmarked your blog and am looking forward to reading about your future adventures. I also own my own crusing sailboat, but I have seven years, 8 months, 12 days and 11 hrs. more to retirement---not that I am counting. You go show my how it is done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottUK (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to let you know Pam Wall also has her own website.

Pam Wall | Cruising Consultant


----------



## hal58 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great find, I'll have to study it carefully before my wife gets to it. Thanks.


----------

